# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Приданое зимнему Ер-слинго-ребенку (0-3 месяца)

## Домик в деревне

Задали мне тут вопрос, что подготовить на рождение зимнего ребенка, родители собираются придерживаться нашей веры. 
Поделитесь соображениями, потом составим сводный список в первом посте. Будет как справочная информация. То же самое сделаем для летнего ребенка, т.к. список может немного варьироваться.

Предлагаю 4 классификации:

*Поездки на машине.*

Автокресло 0+
Флисовый слингокомбинезон (с капюшоном) размер от 62 см.
Флисовые пинетки
Шапочка трикотажная под капюшон комбинезона
Комбинезон в меру толстый , хб, трикотаж+кофточка+колготки  +подгузник

*Зимние прогулки в слинге.*

Слингокуртка или просторная куртка после беременности, также подойдет слинговставка в любимую куртку.
Слингоманишка или шарф для утепления шеи мамы и прикрывания детской головы
Слинг-шарф трикотажный, а можно и сразу взрослый тканый, чтобы сэкономить и не покупать трикотаж (хаха).
Шапка (трикотаж) под капюшон
Бодик +колготки+подгузник

*Домашние вещи.*
Слинг с кольцами хлопок или лен (лучше шарфовый и парочку)
Слинг-шарф для дома, тонкий, не жаркий
Пеленки тонкие, для пеленания младенца, размер мин 80 см*100 см, иначе было неудобно. - 20 штук, расходный материал
Пеленки фланелевые, для подкладывания, 20 шт, аналогично.
Подгузники многоразовые трикотажные со вкладышами - 20 штук. (самодельные)(С следующим надо купить еще подгузники на кнопках или липучках, в таких удобно высаживать)
Подкладка на кровать для совместного сна, бывает специальная а ля Дисана, мы пользовались шерстяным одеялом для этого. 
Пеленки одноразовые, для подкладывания в шезлонг и т.п. у нас всего ушло штук 15. Я пользовалась ими часто первое время.
Кофточки для дома - штук 5-6 разной плотности. Размер лучше брать сразу 62 (3-6 мес), меньше смысла нет, первое время человек почти все время в пеленке или в слинге.

*Косметика и гигиена.*
Тазик для высаживания. (что-то пока больше ничего в голову не пришло)

Дополните, пожалуйста, что пригодилось.

----------


## Jazz

Хороший список. 
Нам домашних вещей понадобилось гораздо меньше.
Слинг у нас был до 5 месяцев только один - ССК. Второй купила только потому что на одном плече стало тяжеловато носить мелкого долго.
Тонких пеленок всего 11 и использовала их больше не для пеленания, а как подклад - потому что очень быстро сохнут. Фланелевых пеленок у нас 6 штук. И никогда не было случая, чтобы кончились все пеленки. Ну, это, конечно, при наличии стиральной машины.
Одноразовых пеленок у нас не было ни одной - просто не появлялась в них необходимость.
Зато у нас в ходу махровые полотенца: одним мелкого вытираем после купания (ИМХО, удобнее, чем обычными пеленками; хотя трикотажной х/б пеленкой тоже хорошо вытирать), второе на подклад. А еще в расход шли "слюнявые тряпочки" - небольшие кусочки мягкой пеленки/ маленькие махровые полотенца/ носовые платки - которыми вытирала "рыгульки", слюнки и пр. Их около 10 штук.
Из косметических принадлежностей я бы еще купила мазьку Бепантен. Мы ею мажем все: мелкому - покраснения на попе, сухие после мороза или солнышка щечки, мне - соски, когда мелкий "перевисит" на груди.

----------


## kosharrr

Почитала я вас барышни и подумалось мне, что не ЕР у меня ребенок  :Smile: 
слингокомбеза и слингокуртки не было, шезлонга не было, слингов было 4(пользовались трикотажем) Очень многое зависит от.....вот у меня февральчонка,  считай почти весенний. Поэтому для слинговыходов мы спокойно дождались тепла, тем более если ре первый мамы боятся совсем с малышатками срузу на улицу, а если второй, то она опытная  :Smile:   и знает что ей нужно, но это ИМХО

у меня было мало всего, и вообще самое дорогостоящее отдали попользоватся(у нас была сложная финансовая ситуация) и никого особо просить не приходилось, все сыпалось само как из рога. Только одежды прикупила, но мы считай не высаживаемся, поэтому мне хватило 3 слипа 3 боди 2 теплых кофты 2 теплых ползунков, шапки разные 3 шт, пеленки где-то 10 тонких и 6 теплых

----------


## Еленк@

носочки, трусики, погремун, крахмал для присыпки, трава для купаня по необходимости, ванночка, если в большой не купать сразу,  что-то для пупка, ватные шарики, ночник или лампа с регулируемымы светом,  ножницы для стрижки ногтей, бахилы - врач участковый и медсестра НЕ РАЗУВАЮТСЯ!

----------


## kiara

А мне, вместо шапочки, удобно было шлемики надевать в холода - и нет завязок, не трет - не давит, не сползает, ничего не откроется - типа ушко, и ничего не прикроется - типа глазок) На зиму термошлемик купили трикотажный под шапочку, а потом и просто шлем теплый на х\б подкладке. И в слингокуртку шлем малышу удобнее - всегда горлышко закртыто. До сих пор шлемофоны уважаем)
Для слингов еще гетры, если не надевать слингокомбез, то обычные штинишки задерутся и ножки огаляться, гетры все прекрасно прикроют и сохранят тепло. У нас часто в слинге мерзли ножки, особенно когда спали, даже летом в жару, гетры выручали.
Мы не пеленлись вообще, поэтому у нас для дома было *как оказалось* бесчисленное кол-во бодиков с коротким рукавом. Тонкие пеленки сворачивали "штанишками" - и валялись в них, поэтому их было шт 40, теплые просто как простынки использовали на нашей кровати или как одеялко - их около 10. Еще в Мазекеи купили 3 набора носочков - часто были голые, но в носках) *собаки лизали ему ноги и будили, и обмусоленные лапки у мелкого сильно мерзли, а в носках не лизали)))*
А, в Икеи есть отличные наборы полотенец (Крама нзываются), в детском отделе, белые махровые - 10шт 129 р, стираются на ура, как раз на "тряпочки" для слюнек и т.п. Мы сразу 4 набора хапнули, до сих пор пользуем, достаем по мере надобности новенькие. Очень удобные - рекомендую для всего)

----------

